
Data Mining the 17 Most Interesting Facts on Reddit - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/today-i-learned-the-17-most-interesting-facts-in/
======
minimaxir
The submitted title is blatantly misleading. There is no "data mining" at all.

This a listicle with no insight at all.

~~~
Duhveed
"So our data crawling team built a simple algorithm that would crawl through
the Today I Learned subreddit and count how many times a given article was
submitted."

